# door wedges



## fatharry (Nov 28, 2006)

These door wedges are real simple to make and we sell loads of them! The mice are made from Welsh beech and the'cheese wedge' from sapele. Give them a try. We use this mouse on note blocks, cheese boards and as fridge  magnets, people really like it and it helps add a sense of humour to some simple craft products.


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 28, 2006)

How much to you sell them for.  What are the dimentions?  What are the tail, ears, eyes and nose made with?


----------



## loglugger (Nov 28, 2006)

Harry, those are unique and very nicely done.
Bob


----------



## kkwall (Nov 28, 2006)

Simple and very effective! Nice work.


----------



## fatharry (Nov 29, 2006)

hi kent4him,
           The mice average about 2" in length and about 1 1/2" diameter and the actual wedge size depends on what material I have available. The ears are simply punched leather discs folded and glued in with ca, the tails are 2mm leather rope and the eyes and nose are simply mapping pins.The price varies depending on the timbers used but as I use mainly of cuts and scrape for them it is really all profit. These two sold today for Â£12.50 each which I think is around $24.
cheers
fatharry


----------



## underdog (Nov 29, 2006)

I like these. They look quick and fun. 

I've got some extra leather lying around, that I've been saving for "something". I'll have to turn some of these... 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

C[][]L


----------

